# How long after showing sex do autos take to flower?



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was just curious as to how long it took to start flowering heavier after an auto showed sex! I have an Il Diavolo that showed at 22 days and is currently at 25 days... No new flowers other than what one might consider to be the pre-flowers of a 12/12 plant... She's under 24/0 light regimen as the product description said it had no problem finishing under 24 hr light. Has anyone had experience with this strain or similar experiences with another? Am I just being overly anxious and need to wait it out? I was going to flip the 12/12 ladies in another week or 10 days (based on growth until then), should I wait until then and perhaps knock the light back to 20/4 or 18/6? HELP ME PLEEEZE!!!!! I want her to be a quick finisher! (product description says 7 weeks from sprout to harvest!; this only leaves 3 1/2 weeks to flower?)


----------



## Classic (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have to wait much longer for an answer, you probably won't need it.  

As I recall, my plants went from showing hairs to full blown flowers in just a couple of days.  I really don't remember exactly.  Once I saw flowers at 3 weeks, I knew I had females and didn't worry about anything else.

I have one Russian Rocket Fuel and one Nirvana Short Ryder at 53 days out of the ground.  They have main colas about the size of a coke can with clear trichs.  I have another RRF that was a deformed runt.  She has turned into a bushier plant but is a week to 10 days behind the other plants.

It's my first grow and I have made every mistake known to man.  I'm currently looking at a bad Mag deficiency, I think, and yet the bud keep swelling.  If you actually know what you're doing, I suspect you'll have better results.

As for the lighting, it's been 22/2.


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2011)

When I used to grow autos the ladies wld pretty much begin flowering a cpl days after showing...if it takes longer then a week I wld consider the fact that you might have autos with no auto gene and you wld need to flip them like regular strains to 12/12...jmo


----------



## Classic (Mar 22, 2011)

I have three autos and three plants that did not auto.  The three that auto'd showed sex within 3 weeks and flowered almost immediately.

The ones that did not auto took a LOT longer to show sex.  In fact, I have one RRF at 53 days out of the ground and still don't know the sex.  I light burned that plant early on.  I'm keeping it around to see what, if anything, ever happens.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Classic said:
			
		

> I have three autos and three plants that did not auto.  The three that auto'd showed sex within 3 weeks and flowered almost immediately.
> 
> The ones that did not auto took a LOT longer to show sex.  In fact, I have one RRF at 53 days out of the ground and still don't know the sex.  I light burned that plant early on.  I'm keeping it around to see what, if anything, ever happens.


Are the nodes alternating? If so, I would consider flipping it to 12/12 or 16/8 to see if she'd finish...


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2011)

If your auto has not done anything after 53 days it is time to flip it to 12/12.... Jmo


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## Classic (Mar 22, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> If your auto has not done anything after 53 days it is time to flip it to 12/12.... Jmo



Oh, yes, I gave up on it being an auto a long time ago.  I let it veg to turn into a really nice bush.  With the very nice spring weather and days almost exactly 12/12 right now, it has been happily sitting outside for 4 or 5 days.  

I had three others that did not auto but they at least had the decency to show sex much earlier so I could throw away the male.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 22, 2011)

i have 4 Himilayan Blue Diesel's going right now 3 showed sex at between 20-22 days or so one showed around 16 or so. 

you can't go by the description the breeders give for them to finish. it'll be done when its done. if your in a hurry now your gonna go crazy the last week or so of flowering. just let them do their thing. they will if you let them


----------



## frankcos (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey gixxerman I posted in the problem auto thread but I will here too. I to have a Il Diavolo that just started showing hairs 28 days. Its about 8 inches tall and under 24/0 400watt hps in a 2 gallon pot with ffof. We will have to compare them as they grow. I will have pics soon. How big of a pot are you using?How tall is she?


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Hey gixxerman I posted in the problem auto thread but I will here too. I to have a Il Diavolo that just started showing hairs 28 days. Its about 8 inches tall and under 24/0 400watt hps in a 2 gallon pot with ffof. We will have to compare them as they grow. I will have pics soon. How big of a pot are you using?How tall is she?


She is 26 days old today and showed sex at 22 days... She's about 10 inches tall or so, and lives in a 5 gal. Smart pot... I switched the light to 20/4 today so I'm hoping to see signs of flowering in a week or two... I actually dropped a light on her today and sheared off a descent branch (broke my heart!) and squished the tip a bit! I have pictures in my GJ (link in sig) actually here!View attachment 163305
 I'll be checking yours out if I can find photos of it... It's crazy that we're so close in the grow of the same strain! I'll be trying any and everything that makes sense to get her to start pumping some buds out; she's stinky as hell!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 26, 2011)

okay, so I had switched the light from 24/0 to 20/4 for days 27 and 28, she started to flower a little heavier, so I switched her back to 24/0 because the 12/12 girls were stretching like crazy! She hasn't shown any signs of regressing, and in fact seems to have doubled the number of hairs for the past two days! I measured her this time; 9 inches tall! I would have guessed 10 (male ego I guess :rofl But, she's flowering now, so I guess the answer to the question is, in my experience with this strain anywayz; 6 days from first signs until flowering is prevalent. Here are a couple close ups of her top cluster and first node down... Top and side views! See the hairs man! WHAT AM I GOING TO DO!? They're starting to take over!!!:rofl:
View attachment 163781

View attachment 163782


----------



## frankcos (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my il diavolo at 34 days. She is 13 inches tall. She started showing little white hairs at day 28. She has been under 24/0 400watt hps in 2 gallons of ffof. I just today moved her into my flower room where she will stay for a few days in hopes to start flowering a more.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good bro


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> View attachment 163906
> 
> 
> View attachment 163907
> ...


WOW! Looks stretchy! How far is your light from her? I've got more nodes in 9 inches of plant! Is this just a different pheno or is she stretching on you? maybe try and move the light a bit closer, or some CFL's for side lighting?


----------

